#   >  SWR meter by DL7JGR

## RA0CHE

, .
   ,  .
 ,   

C   http://home.snafu.de/graff/swr.html

----------


## R6HW

> , . 
>    ,  .


 ,         .    (,     ):

----------


## RA0CHE

,  ,  ,   ,     ,
   ,   .
 ,   12,      

RA6XW,

----------


## RA0CHE

4 , 4  -,        .
   FWD-GND-REW,    (-

----------

> C   http://home.snafu.de/graff/swr.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ark4819
> ...


+1
   .     1000 .

----------


## R6HW

> - .  -  100...200 .


  ,    ,..       .
http://neolisk.googlepages.com/ant_monitor

----------


## UN7GCE

> !   .


!   , .       .    .      .   .      .
,  VT1  VT2         2 . ,  R1  R2       '  1/10    2 KW   .      .  ,     ?  ?   ?      .     , pse.

----------


## UN7GCE

,     (      ).    ,  R2   2 .          .         8 ?      ?    56   3.1 ,     1,117.
 ,        R2,   2 .    ,  ,       R1  R2      .  ,   ,   ,  ,  .
http://www.kolumbus.fi/juha.niinikos...r/swrmeter.htm
  100 ,  .
PS ( )        .
   ,    1-1 (  )   =2    R2   200   .        .  -    .     .    .    ,    .     2 KW.    .    -  .

----------


## UN7GCE

> .


    .
Fwd = 51,4   ?
  = 44,5  ? 
 pse.

----------


## UN7GCE

SWR&PWR     2 - 3 kW      ,   ,         .
    DL7JGR,  OH2NLT.
          .       ,     HEX        .
       .
         300  (     =2,5V   5 ').         MFJ-989 (       RZ3DK?),         300/3000 ,         ,       .
    SWR&PWR   OH2NLT  .

----------


## UN7GCE

. IMXO    ,        1:10.  ,   PEP   .         ',  %   (            ).   http://us4lvf.com/publ/1-1-0-2           (  ).
   DL7JGR, -   ,     ,      .     .
      MFJ-989C.      ,  .....
     ,     (  ).

----------


## UN7GCE

, ,    .
..  200   .  200   ,   ( !)    2000 .     Reset'  .
  Proteus       .    ,  (  ),  PCAD'    .    150 .    YANDEX'    .        .   .

           .   PEP,    ,   ,      ,     !   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UN7GCE

> UN7GCE ():
> Proteus       
> ,  ,   .


,    ,   .      ,    .      HEX'    .



> 200/2000.


,   ,   .     . ,     ,  pse (      -look it,  ). HEX'   !



> Carrier power -  ;


  !        .       V,     V.

----------


## Integral

> "sRlan "  ? 
>   6.0 ,   .   .
>    sPlan63. ,     !?!


   6.0.0.2fullRus,   .  .

----------

.    6.0.0.1
    sPlan61. 

, .    .
  6.0.0.2
  .   .



> 


-, , . ,   .         .   ,  .       :Laughing:  .

----------

tomcat

----------


## andy6tx

> .     15 .


*BAT41* SCHOTTKY-DI 100V 0.1A

----------


## UR5WHK

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=268066#268066
...        2000W

----------


## Neolisk

> http://us4lvf.com/publ/1-1-0-2           (  ).


  ,   :  .  :Smile:

----------


## Neolisk

neolisk@gmail.com us4lvf@gmail.com. , .

----------


## Neolisk

2N7002,      .     .
(    US4LVF)   :Very Happy:

----------


## UN7GCE

...
 ...
     ,    ,     ,    ,    .    .     ,      ,        1  1000    .
, ,  ,     (   ),   .       . ,    ,    ,          .   -  .

----------


## UN7GCE

,    ,   .     .   ,   ,   , - 1:1  1:10.
     2000 W.      .    (,   ).     ,    (1:1). 
     ,   .       Frw  Rev?      ,   ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> http://us4lvf.com/publ/1-1-0-2  .


,   ,     .    R . ,   ? ? 
       .      .   , -   .         ( P= 1234W) ?
      FRW  ( ).

----------


## UN7GCE

> .


   .    .   "  " .  , -  ,        ,   .   2.5 V,     5 V. ,     .     ,   ,   ?       R= 123W,            Frw?     .

----------


## Serg

U,      5.6  ,     .

----------


## UN7GCE

,   ,     .      -  ,        2     ,    1:1,     1:10.     . ..   2 ,    200 ,  2000 .     (  ,    10,    ). ,       . ,  >5     .    ,           ,    . ,  ,       2,5 .    ,       .        :Crazy:

----------

> 2     ,    1:1,     1:10.     .


,    ,   .  -  ** .   .  .  .   ,  .       .  ...
  (2 ) ,   ,    -   .   -   -     .     -  . ,        .  - max 30 ,   -  .   -    .      2/3    .   -  .

    .     -.   .
    20 ,   200,  2000.



> .


,      http://foxdelta.com/products/swr-vhf.htm , , .  ,     .   -  . - .

----------


## V_GUN

SWR IW3EGT  IK3OIL.
    - .

 UA9FKH

----------


## V_GUN

SWR py2nfe.com/SWR-digital-meter/Articolo_SWR_eng.pdf

----------


## R9YZ

UN7GCE        , http://www.aripadova.it/_private/wattmeter03.zip 
http://www.aripadova.it/gruppo_autocostruzione.htm

----------


## UN7GCE

> ""


,     -.
,          ,     ?
       .  ,       .      48   (  1  4.17 ).          16 (1  = 12.5 ,  *10 = 125 ).     .      ,      ,        :Very Happy:

----------

tomcat

----------


## .

....
  -  ,      ...
   .....  :  :

----------

,   - ,     ?.    .  .

----------


## RA3YBW

.      .       1602     .

----------


## ra3gjw

> ,       3-  . .. 200   48  ( 40  - 200 ).        ,   .


     .  ?

  ?  ?  ,  ,    ....  :Smile:      ,   DL7JGR,   ,   ""   :Smile:

----------

tomcat

----------


## UN7GCE

> UN7GCE
> 
> ,       3-  . .. 200   48  ( 40  - 200 ).        ,   .
> 
> 
>      .  ?


    .    ,  3- ,  2-,  .      3-  ,   ,  ,  2-,  . ,       .     5  ( 40   200 ).       ! :P 
  ,   ,  .



> ,   DL7JGR,   ,   ""


,     .     ,    DL7JGR.
http://www.kolumbus.fi/juha.niinikos...r/swrmeter.htm   ,     DL7JGR.

----------


## UN7GCE

> C


 !
    .
      ,   ,      .    , -      ?

----------


## .

...   ""    .....

    ....   : 
      ??? ...

----------

> 16,227


 .   ,  4   8 .   . ,         .        . ,   - OSD1602-D.   .   287 .

..   33064       PST629 (  -42)?

----------


## RA3YBW

. .

   ???

       TL431,    .

  . PIC   .         3-4         .                       .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,    : 
> , .


 .     Port C,         .   .

----------


## ra3gjw

,   16  6Mhz.  ,     , , .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,   16...


  !   16. 
   ,      . 
  . ,       ,     (    ) .
 ,  2.5   LM366. .   .
   .        (Frw only),  -  . 
, -    Frw  Rev,  - .  , - . 
      LM336.

----------


## V_GUN

WH1602D 167     ,  .

----------


## UN7GCE

> 1)    (4 )      (4 ).


,    .   -   ?
     ,     .
   ,   .

----------

> WH1602D 167     ,  .


   ?     380 .

----------


## ra3gjw

:Smile:      ,    .   117142,   BC557.

    "":
1)       , .       .
2)   ,     ,   .


  WH1602B-YYB-CTK (  )
    ,        . 
  ,        . 
**,    ,     , *  .* 
 ,      .


     :
    ?
     ?
    "->",           ?
  ?

----------


## ew2ah

!
 ,  xx1602xx   ,     ()     (  ,  ).       HD44780 HITACHI ,   18  420 .       , ,  .        .
73!

----------


## Integral

> ...     200     1:10.     : 0 - 20 , - 200 , - 2000 .        . ,   !   !


     .       .



> .      , ,      ,   (   ).


      !   "",    :Very Happy:

----------


## RD9D

:
    ?
     ?
    "->",           ?
  ?[/quote]

1     
2           
3 
4

----------

!
,      .  .  ,      .

, ,    **   .     .
 :
-    -      ? , , ?
-   . . ? ?  ?  LC? .   -?    .     ,   .      .      ,   .       .       .
-     ? ?   ?  ,   ,        ""  ?  -    .
- .    .        .  ""  -  . ,        .      ,   ( ) .      ,  ,   .   .    .     ?.
 .   -    (  -  ,   ?)  ** ,       -  .        ,     - , , .

 .    . 31-32       .     .         .   - - . ,     *.*   () ,  ,      .  - 311  ,  312   (   ).    .     20 . ,    . ,    .
,    ( )    .    . ,   ,      .        .     ,      ,   ,      .      "" . ,     "",     .      .
 , ,    ()     .        -   /  ,     . ,    ,      - ,    . 
   -  ,      -  .   .     ,   -  ( ).
   ,   ,  -  .      .        .
 -   .    .      ,   , ,  . ,  ,  ,   .

----------

tomcat

----------


## ra3gjw

> ....       .


  :Smile:     !

----------


## RA3YBW

. .
        .
?     ?    (       ?) -  .
          (     )     .      (        -  ).

----------

> DL2KQ.


,    ,   ,       .  - . ,   . 
     -    .  .     -     -  . 
 ,    . , .         . !!!!      .    .      .
 , ,     .  -  (     )   .         -.  430 -  ,   144    .  160     .   .     . ,   ( )   (RZ3DK-5)   .     .

----------


## UN7GCE

,      ,      .
   ,     DL7JGR (     ).
 , -      !
 2     !
  ,          .  
  ,   .
     999 !  ,    .      (     ?)    240 - 250 .   -    ,       .    :

----------

tomcat

----------


## RV3DLX

UN7GCE:
,    !        DL3KQ,    50,     .     ,        .       ,         ?
.

----------


## ra3gjw

> ,    ,  .


  :Smile: 
          . ....
   ...      .

----------


## RA3YBW

.      . .   +5  2  ()-  3    .

----------


## RD9D

http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/ant/file8108/
  SWR

----------


## RD9D

:? ,     9/07

----------


## RA3YBW

,       .  .
         .

 UN7GCE

          .
      ,     500       .
   ""  .       1.8,3.5, 7.0,    14   .   28   .     .

----------


## UN7GCE

,        .
   ,    ,     .               .     - .
    " ". ,    .      -     , -     :Crazy:

----------


## Serg

> ,     9/07


  -    gif  jpg. -      -          SCH-.


*UN7GCE*:

       peak/mean power?               IC746,  ,   ""   ...

       "" -      ,    ,         .

P.S. -   splan   ...

----------


## Serg

:offtopic:
,    .exe  splan60?   1,754,112 .

----------


## sharp

> -    gif  jpg. -      -          SCH-.





> ,    .exe  splan60?   1,754,112 .

----------

.  .
   -,   . 
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=33585 
 .   0,95 ,   - 20 .

 112    .  .      .
 ,    311.

----------


## sharp

> : sharp 
>       ?


   ,   Funkamateur 2007/9, . 976-979,  DL5MEA.
     (    )  :Smile:  . - " "  ,    .
          AA112.
.   .

    : http://www.nonprofit-ham.de/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=9
 : http://www.mydarc.de/dk4sx/swr.htm

*Serg*,  ,   .        RK9DK 19.03.2009.

     ,  ,     .

----------


## UN7GCE

,   ,   .
      ( DL2KQ).    -20,       .   ,      .   311,  0,41  , 17 .    4  ( 100 ).      . 
            ,     ,     .
    ICOM746PRO  , -   ,     .        ,
     .          2000   30 ,
  .
   :      DL2KQ?         :Laughing:

----------

tomcat

----------

> ,   ,


      ,    ().
      ().    100    100 .     FWF = 64   =1.22  0.64 . ,   120 ,          1,2 .    .
     ,   .   75 . ,  =1,5     FWD=064,      2,56 .     002  003 .  ..

----------


## RD9D



----------


## RA3YBW

.

----------


## DL1BA

QEX 1/2004.    ,        .   50           30db    .  20db    30%.

----------


## DL1BA

> ,    ?  .


  ,   50      ,    1.              ,         1.
  U=100 U=5    1,1.       20log(100:5)=26db.            30db.

----------


## DL1BA

> 1.06    , ?


,          . 
      .     330   ,    ,       .     330    50 ,       330  ?

----------


## DL1BA

> ,    ,   1N4148,     =7 .        ( !   )    1.00   ,  160 .  1,02.   ?    .


  ,     50   ,     .

----------


## DL1BA

,  ,    .

----------


## ark4819

,      PIC16F873A  DIP28.
        JDM-84.     ?  28 .
    .  16F84A.
Atmega8   .  .  .    ?

----------


## R2DAD

> ,      PIC16F873A  DIP28.
>         JDM-84.     ?  28 .
>     .  16F84A.
> Atmega8   .  .  .    ?


         EXTRAPIC .        ,         !   ,  ,    !!!!!!!!!!!   !

----------


## RA3YBW

PIC16F873A  DIP28.

  28        16F84A,    

  16F84A        PIC16F873A
   14                  20
   5                  8,19
   4                    1
  13                   28
  12                   27

      .       .     .

----------

> ,


,      JDM-84.   84- .  FLC- .    28     .        PIC.   .  873   .   .   -,  ,   .




> .


,      .      .    -. ,    -    .  .   ,     .


> ,    ,
> -     !..


.   .    -  100 .     . 100-150      .   ( )   .   . ,  , "..   ,  ".    .     .       .      .     .  -     .  ,      -140.    .    330-  .     (   -  )      .
,  ,  ,  PEP       .     .         . ,   1   =10 .  100  =20...22 .    ,    REV      .
    -    ,     (FM).   "" .  http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=36239
 , ,    .    .          .

----------

tomcat

----------

,     .   .
 -   ,     16 ,  - ( ) 16,270 .         .    .  - (  WinPic800,  IC-Prog)_     .    .    .
   ?

----------


## andy6tx

1200W.
TNX & 73!

----------

> .


, .   :  :  
 , ,  .         :Crying or Very sad:  .  .
-.  , ...    :Embarassed:

----------

,   .
    .      .   .     ,  .   ...     :Laughing:

----------

tomcat

----------


## UN7GCE

> -330    .


 - !!!      10  .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

"",   .   .

P.S. ,   *1200    16 382,50* .
     .    . 
 .   .

P.P.S.     .      .
       . 
  R=50        20   80  (  ).
  75    15           20 .  11...13 .

----------


## DL1BA

.       .     7,5!

----------

ur7hfo

----------


## RD9D

> .       .     7,5!


  ?

----------

tomcat

----------


## DL1BA

> ?


 FT50-61.           TR2,      ,      ,    .     6  160.     10,        ,  FT50-43.           .



> ,     ,    !


    .               .

----------


## DL1BA

,    :
http://www.dl5swb.de/html/mini_ringkern-rechner.htm
    20,      .
  :   ,      ,      .  .
            50.      ,    ,       20  40.          .      ,    .     873- ?    ?

----------

,  ,   .
     .
     - .    -    0.245 (1/100 ),   . 50*0.245=12 .
  - .       .   :
2 - ""  10 - /
3 - ""  35- 
6 - ""  8 - /
12 - ""  4 - /
26 - ""  75 - 
   .
   . 61  43 -  .     . ,  .

     - . 
     -  70%.    .      .

P.S.   ,  600()  .   .

P.P.S.   :Laughing:  http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=315377#315377  :Laughing:

----------

-  .
    . **    , !!!! 20 .
  -     250 .

  .  600, .     2000   . 
     /   50.  - 2000   :Very Happy: 

P.S.     / -140    100 ( ).     .

----------

tomcat

----------


## RW9MF

.    ,    40-60.         10-30 .       . .

----------

,   .
   "Hallo MiniYES",   -  "Welkom RZ3DK".
 :Very Happy:  

    .   .  ,        .  .
 873 . ,      873.
 ""  -   .   .  .
 =1204.       1250   :Very Happy:  .

P.S.     ( Rev) ,  -?
   ""   "",   - -    .

----------

tomcat

----------

.     2008  .

----------

50  ?   ?        .
http://ra4foc.narod.ru/hf/other/swr_det.html

----------

"   ".

----------


## DL1BA

AD8307.    .

----------

tomcat

----------


## UN7GCE

> AD8307.    .


 ?   .         0 - 2,5 ?  - .   .

----------


## DL1BA

> ?   .


 http://www.webx.dk/oz2cpu/radios/miliwatt.htm

----------


## DL1BA

> ,


,  ,      ,     . .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...


   !   ,      ,  ,    .
   ,     3          ,       .
,    ,         ,   -   !



> ,  ,      ,     . .


   ,    . ..
          .   .    AD8307    ,      .       ,       , 
-   
-    ( )
-    ,  ,    
   ,    ,    ,     !

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...


         .
        -   .        .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,    1250.
>   .


    RZ3DK - ,      163825.  16    , ,  .
 :Crazy:

----------


## Integral

> , -         .
>  ...  HEX


,   .       .     hex-  PonyProg,     :Sad:     ,    ,    (  ). .

----------

tomcat

----------


## Integral

,   PonyProg'.  .  ,     5- , ..      (, )?

----------

tomcat

----------


## DL1BA

:

http://n2pk.com/RLPmtr/RLPv1c.pdf
http://www.telepostinc.com/Files/phipps-1.pdf
http://www.arrl.org/tis/info/pdf/5904024.pdf

----------

tomcat

----------


## RX3M

2 UN7GCE
,    ?
73!rx3mb

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...   ?


    (  ,       ,     )  DL5MEA.   ,   .  ,    ,    . ,     ,   .    6,2  .    .



> ...      .   ?


  ,          ,   .        (  -  ),   -      .    , ..   ,   - ,  .



> ...      ,    ?


    ,    .  ,     Frw and Rev.        .

----------

tomcat

----------


## RZ7K

.      ?    ?     .

----------


## vadim_d

> .      ?    ?     .


  :Smile:     HD44780 -    ,  - Sharp,  F2631XH -    .    Google, 4-   1  16    
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic782109.html
   (  HD44780)        ,         :Smile:

----------


## RD9D

> 1200W. 
> TNX & 73!


  :Super:

----------

tomcat

----------


## RX3M

,
73!rx3mb

----------


## RD9D

> . ....   .
>     -   -42.    2,5   LM385-2,5
> 
>  -   .

----------


## RD9D

> ,     SprintLayout ?   4.0    ?? ??
> ,    LAY fail.    ??


5

----------

tomcat

----------


## RW9MF

""       .          ......

----------

*UN7GCE*
,          ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> *UN7GCE*
> ,          ?


 ,    ,    .
    .
    DL2KQ    (,    DL2KQ ).    .
      ,     :
BAND   28     21     14        7       3,5      1,8
     1,27   1,22  1,19,  1,18   1,19    1,21
(      )
=U      4,65   4,81  5,01    5,3      5,55   5,82  (  )

 -   ,   ?         =U.

----------

> ,   ?


,       .   .
  ( ) FT-897, ,           .
,        (   ) .    ()   .   ,       50-60  "  "    .  ,  .   :Crying or Very sad:  .   7-9       .
,    ,         .    (  ).       .       ,    ,   ( - )    .         .       .         ( ).     . ,     .  ,     . .  MFJ-923 (,     -   ),         .   150  FT-897   (    MFJ)      .      .
 ( )      . -    .  ,  ,    .  ( ,  "")   . ,           ,       "".

----------

> ?    ?


 .  ?.
          .
     .  .     .     .    .  250   -  MFJ.

  .
 ,      .   90-.          RZ3DK-5.
  -     (  ) .   - ,    - .    15  .      :Very Happy:  .
!  - .

----------

.     . 19,511,56 ""=2600.    19+1.  L=484 .
   -      .  35-40.    - --.    .   .     28.5 .   .    .

----------


## UN7GCE

!   .   ,   ,  ?  > 900 ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> P.S.       ?  ?


    . ,   *6*     ,    +5V.     -  .   !
           ,     .   150 ,     Rev   150.



> -  .


, ! ,      !   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 
  ,   ,    (,   .   ?).      .
  ,  .  *6* (  RA4)  :?

----------


## DL1BA

UN7GCE

   asm,     . (  ).

----------

tomcat

----------


## UN7GCE

> asm


  !    ,   ,  ,  , .



> .


 !       !
       !   :Very Happy:  
     .

----------

tomcat

----------

,     ,      ( 6)        ?. 
   -   .  - ,  .     ,  " "   :Very Happy:

----------


## fenaio

PIC16f873      http://mkpochtoi.narod.ru/
        .

----------


## AlexZander

*fenaio*
      ,    .

----------


## RD9D

> . ....   .
>     -   -42.    2,5   LM385-2,5
> 
>  -   .


  .  LM336   2   6  7

----------


## UN7GCE

17   22 , 21:38    
        (  RZ3DK       "P" .
  .
    .
   (   :Very Happy:  )

----------


## ru0ae

! ,   !


de ru0ae

----------


## bobych

,  :    .    (ISP).28  ,  ,    .   
 ?

----------


## sharp

> (ISP).28  ,  ,    .    ?


    ""   "". , ,     .       RB6  RB7    .       .       MCLR/Vpp.
  ,    .

   "In-Circuit Serial Programming (ICSP) Guide"    :
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...Doc/30277d.pdf

 !

----------


## ra3gjk

, ,  .  . 73

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...


     ,     .
    . ,   ,      .   *ADC_Read*    ,     *Procedure*.
,   ,    , .   .    , 
-    ?  ,     .
   -     .



> ...  ...


     ,    .    ,  .

----------

, ,      . ,        .
  .  Fwd  Rev,   .    "" ,    .          -  .
 -    .  ""   , ,   .  ,      .   . 
.      -  ,  .    .   ,   .       - 1.24  1.2.   1.3.     .       .   .     . ,   ( PLED) ,     . -   .          .
     33 .   Rev  .  ,    ,   ,      (  ).    .  -  .
    "",      ,        -       ?  . 
,       ,   .  .   .   ,      ( 100-150 )     .    .    - . 
,    UN7GCE    .        , ,   ,  *  -*     .         .    ,  ,  .

P.S.      DP-830    .       ,  ,   ,      .      .   ,    " ".

P.P.S.  -       .  -1,6  .      "" .   -2,   - 1.7;   3,   2.     -     .  -  .     .

----------

tomcat

----------

, . " "       .    -   .    .     .   -   .    .

----------


## Serg

,      ?

----------


## UN7GCE

-     !  ,    ,     ,    .       ,   .
  .        .    (   7-9,       ).       ( )   :
14  - 1450 ,  1.8,   =17.03 
21  - 1150 ,  1.5,   =15,32  
28  - 1051 ,  1.5,   =15,3 . 
      . 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=16218
  .  , ,        . ..  IC 746 Pro      > 2,5.   ,    .     ,   .
 ,     .   ,      .     .  .
   .       (://rl-team.net/).        .   . ,     ,     8.0.0.1,     HEX .   !

----------


## bobych

.  ""     -  
   ""       .       -   .
-Twin_200_2000.zip  17 .

----------


## bobych

*UN7GCE*
. !   .  :!:

----------


## ra3gjk

.  !              (  ,   ).        100     .          ..............  .....   RA3GJK 73

----------

> 


.      ,    ,      .    .        :Very Happy: .
 ,     .

 : 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=317605#317605
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=317786#317786
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=316315#316315

   :
http://www.cqham.ru/swr.htm
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=316082#316082
http://www.cqham.ru/swr_meter.htm

:
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=306802#306802
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=299521#299521

:
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=317133#317133
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=315882#315882

:
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=317010#317010
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=317040#317040
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=315697#315697
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=316044#316044
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=315080#315080
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=308133#308133
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=306802#306802

   . 
   .
    . 
  .   ()   :Very Happy: 

 ,   ,  " "  .  - .

----------


## RD6LC

!!!!

----------


## DL1BA

"        "  ( ..,  ..)  .236
   : http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/antennas/

----------


## UR5EPM

.
     -           .
73! UR5EPM.   :!:   :!:   :!:

----------


## UT8EL

> .
>      -           .
> 73! UR5EPM.


 
   -    , 
          .

         ,   
        ,   ....

    !

----------


## RA3YBW

Sprint Layuot 5.0

----------


## sharp

> pic16F877       873, 874. 
>      ,     ?  .


   .     PIC16F877,  Twin_200_2000.HEX  Twin_120_1200.HEX  . ,   PIC16F873   50-60%  PIC16F877,     .

----------


## bobych

> 1602      !


  :Sad:

----------


## UN7GCE

> , .. 877  874    ,     ...


   877   ? ?
,      ?    -  ?
   ,      ""   .

----------


## UN7GCE

> 877-16I/P,    04I/P.


,  .  .    877 -04/P.
 4    .        -     .    !

----------


## ew2ah

!  UN7GCE!     877,   ,    .  73!

----------


## UN7GCE

,   ,    ,   ,     (  ,    ). ,  RA3YBW,     .      .       (   *VAR Ch: byte;*    ) .  :
  ,       3 .     .   .    11  ( RC0 ).       .      RA3YBW.   .
*PS   9 .*
       .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...       :


 *Ch*?
   :
*var* 
        Text    :array[15] of char;              
        x1, x2, xW1, xW2  : dword;                           
        I, V, K, *Ch : byte;* 
* const*

----------


## RD9D

> rk9dk
> 
> ...       :
> 
> 
>  *Ch*?
>    :
> *var* 
>         Text    :array[15] of char;              
> ...


,   -  ,  ,     - 2    .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  ...


, !   !
       !
     Compare It (  )  ,       .     ,      . , -

----------


## UN7GCE

> .


    ,       ,      .    ,   .     -  .   .

----------


## SERGEY S.

.    , .     PIC .   COM      ,  -      USB-COM (    )    .     ,         . ,        COM.     ,     , .

----------


## RA3YBW

.
          5 . POWER, SWR     .  .   ,        ,           .


1. 
2. 

P.S.    (UN7GCE)   .

----------


## ew2ah

!    -      873  4.4$   877     1$ !

----------


## RA3YBW

4 (RA2)     ( )    "".   "-"   ,       ""    "".    .

----------


## RK3AQW

> ?
>  WH1602-WGH-TN ,     WGH           ,    110v.    ?       ?    ?


-         WH1602-YGH-TN

----------


## DL2BDA

,
 ,   ...     ..  .   , /       !/     ..
73!

----------


## RA3YBW



----------


## sharp

> ,    .  .


 " "   :
1.      ,    "F=1144W".
2. ,   SI    :" MHz".

 !

----------


## Abskuri

pic16f873A  ?    5             190  .    http://mkpochtoi.narod.ru/   -  1    ,        .

----------


## UR5EPM

(, -, ,   , ...).
   PIC16F877-20 1/PQ  PIC16F877A-1/P.      .
 .
73! UR5EPM.

----------


## sharp

> (, -, ,   , ...). 
>    PIC16F877-20 1/PQ  PIC16F877A-1/P.      .


 :
PIC16F877-20 I/PQ  -  MQFP, 44- ,    - 0,8mm
PIC16F877A-I/P      	      -  PDIP,   40- ,    - 2,54mm

    ,      .

       .          4MB ( ).

,    "",     .

----------


## sharp

To *UR5EPM*




> 1/P?


   "1/" ?
 : PIC16F877A-I/P. 

"I" - , (*I*ndustrial) -40`C  85`C
"P" -  , Plastic Dual In-line (PDIP) 

        PIC16F87xA.

  ()  .      20MHz.       Microchip-  DS80276A.

----------


## SERGEY S.

,  ,   16F873A,      . ,   .17  *Twin_120_1200.zip*  873 16   ,       (        :Sad:  )

----------


## UT8EL

> ,  ,   16F873A,      . ,   .17  *Twin_120_1200.zip*  873 16   ,       (       :-( )


    873  873 -     873        !
  .

----------


## SERGEY S.

> .


, .    10 ,    :Very Happy:   ,            .  AC162BGJ ,   .20 
RA3YBW.

----------


## bobych

.  .

----------

tomcat

----------


## RA3YBW

.

----------


## RA3YBW

.      .    .?

----------


## RA3YBW

-      .         (  ,   ).    .     . -?      .

       8 .  .

----------


## UN7GCE

, -    .
 ,   .

----------


## RD9D

, UR5QBP    ,    Atmega8
http://ur4qbp.ucoz.ua/forum/7-37-1

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,   .


,    ,   ,   ,     ().    ,     (    ,    ),     :
1.  DL2KQ -   ,  ,   (    180 ,   91 ).     (,         , 1000H  50).    .           (   ).
2.  LY3BG -   ,   ,      600  .    ,    (     ).      .
3.  UA6LC -    . ,   ,   ,     (  ).  -  .
4.     -  . ,    ,   90  ,         .    .     ?




> ...  20 12...


  .

----------


## RA3YBW

RASKAT. 

   .        (UN7GCE).

----------

tomcat

----------


## Raskat

, ...   
     , ,  ,          -   3,5  . 
        RA3YBW      9-  (1) ...    ... ( ,   ...) 
     ,  !     81-         ! 
!

----------


## er1mf

> ,    3500 .
> !


,         ?

----------


## Raskat

.....    ,    3-4            .  (ua6cl),     .        2      - 50-100 (    ),  ,  1208010.   -     ...    1 -  . 
        1500-2000....        18-20,                ( ).
    ,  ,    .   .    ...,   ...
...       500-800    !   ,     ...
...  ""...      100, ,  300.    !
...,        5  -  ! ,               ...         ...

to: UN7GCE
,            .
!

----------

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
,  ,   , 4830=1440   :Crazy:  .   -35.

----------


## RA3YBW

PIC16F877 .         .             .        ACOM 2000A     .    !!!        4-  .
   .  ,    3,7    9 ..    ,      .      .  .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,    ,  ,     .


,  ,   ,   ,  .   -  - , .




> ,  ,   , 4830=1440  .   -35.


, ,  ,    .      ,    .     .   .      ( - FR-P, ).

----------


## Raskat

------......
  -    !!!        5    ,     !!!!!!
... ,    -   ...

----------


## RA3YBW

.       .      .     .

----------


## RA3YBW

,    .      "".   ,     - .    ""   .   -    ,         .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,       .


,              ( ).



> , !!!


 ,      .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...700   380 ??? -  5.


 ,    .     ,   .    0.1 !
,   .

----------


## ew8ck

!!          mc33064     ?

----------


## bobych

?

----------


## RA3YBW

1     0,1     +5 .      RESET.

----------

tomcat

----------


## ew8ck

!  :!:         ,        !!

----------

tomcat

----------


## RA3YBW

.

----------

TL430     VI(ref)  30 .
 VI(ref)   *2,75*  ().    2,5  3 .      VI(ref) .= 2,58 .
     .  "" 1,2-1,5 .      .

----------


## RW9MF

RA3YBW,      ?

----------


## RA3YBW

.  .     ,      .          .

----------


## Ustas

,   -  ,         .

----------


## RV3DLX

,        ,    .       .        ,           .
.

----------


## RA3YBW

.   .

----------


## UR5VFT

RA3YBW           ?

----------


## Andrey S

!               .             .     P=U*U/R      ,           .    .    U=     P*R                      50*50 =2500.    2500   50  U   1,41   70,5      .   SWR       50      70,5        50 .     .

----------


## Andrey S

.          ,        .  2500 , 300 - SWR  440.   U. 1.41  .(  71).    ,    .

----------


## lion11

UN7GCE       PIC16F873  PIC16F876-20I/SO(   )       ,           .  .(  120_1200).

----------


## lion11

.          B(.1)      (    ?)    .2  .     .

----------


## lion11

.   
   PIC16F876.
73!

----------


## RA3YBW

-   "".          .?

----------


## RA3YBW

:
1.  ,,    (    )
2. 
3.  
4.  ( +-)
5.   (  ICOM 746PRO)
6.   .    

    .      .    "" .        .   .       .

----------


## ew8ck

-     :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## .

*RA3YBW*
   ,   " " .....

     ,          "    " ,           .....   ""           ,     "" ....  :Very Happy:   ,    ,    ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## UT8EL

> ,    ??? :)  
>  :super:


   ,         , 
      .

----------


## RA3YBW

.     561 .             .        .    .
   ""           "" .            "" .        .             .    LM335      .    DS18B20         .
   1, 7, 9  10.      ,     .             .     .       .   .

----------

tomcat

----------


## UT8EL

> "".   .  +85


      ""    ?

----------


## ra3gjw

> "".   .  +85


  . ,   .
    ,   1      .

----------


## RX3M

2 RA3YBW

  ,     , ,     
  (TNX RA1WT).      .
73!rx3mb

----------


## RA3YBW

.       .  ""   . ""    .

----------


## RA3YBW

, !

       .

----------


## UN7GCE

> 144-430    ?  50 ! 
>    873    84-?


   - ,   ,   .
 : PIC16F84   (    ). ,     .

----------


## ra3gjw

*artemx*
 ?   ?

----------


## artemx

ra3qiw

 -    ,     ,   FFFF,   , -- ,     ,       !
         HEXa    !
      !
 WINPIC - ,   ,     ,    !

----------


## artemx

JDM

----------


## UN7GCE

,       .    ,       ,   . ,   ,   ,    .   -  16     .       ,  (16)  .       ,     .   ,   -   .  - 873(A)
*PS 10  2009.*
  ,    , .  .38

----------


## RA3YBW



----------

, ! 


> ,    .   -  16     .       ,  (16)  .


 ,       


> P.S.     ( Rev) ,  -?
>    ""   "",   - -    .


-,  ""  .    ,   () ..  :wink:  .   :Very Happy:

----------


## UN7GCE

, !
      ,-  !
 ,       .
,      ,   ,  PIC16F819. ..    2 ROM'!    .   ,      .
   4 .     - .
  :
180-1800  120-1200.

----------


## Raskat

To UN7GCE: ,      .         ?      !
73!

----------


## RA3YBW

. .-. .         .  .      "".

----------


## Raskat

....  ....
 ....   :Embarassed:   ....   :Embarassed:  !     !   :Super:      - !   :Crazy:

----------


## artemx

to: 

    EXTRAPIC       ,   JDM       12!

----------

> 1602   ,     ?


   ?   :Crazy:  
 .   .      ,   "-"  .   "   .

----------


## artemx

-PIC16F873A-I/SP  !

----------


## RA3YBW

68.      47   470 .      6595 .      .          .         .   .

     .                     "".                  .

 = 0,58?     LM335  LM135    +150 (    )      . 

      -  .      .     .       .  4  ,     ..

P.S.    .          .     .

----------


## RA3YBW

:
      .
       LM335.
    ""         .

       "".

----------


## RD1AW

!
      200-2000.
   .   .
    .
             3 -      PIK          .  !
 RD1AW

----------

, !
  .
 .      ( )           "SWR=".
    .   .         .    .

P.S.      -  =5. ,     .

----------


## UN7GCE

*sharp*!!!    ! ,          ???
,    ,     ,    , ...     :Crying or Very sad:  
, *RD1AW*,   .
        ,   ...

----------


## sharp

To* UN7GCE*

  .

  ""    ""  1- ,     16- .    ""  1- ,  .       Twin_4MHz_120_1200.h  ex.

   Twin_100_1000.hex  Twin_120_1200.hex,  ,  ""  2- .

   Twin_200_2000.hex  Twin_600.hex    . , Twin_600.hex  "600W"   U=1.75V  "" - .

----------


## sharp

> 600 .      625 .      2.5V,     625.   1.75*1.75=306.25  .  2   400.  .


,  .   :  U=1.75V  "= 601W"       U,     .

  Proteus 7.5 SP3. .    - AMD Athlon 64 X2 Core Duo 4200+.      , :_ CPU load 35%_. Proteus  ,       ,     85%.  ,   OS  ,       100%.

       . 

  PIC16F819-  ,  ,   ( 2$)      ,     PIC16F873(6).   ""     ,      "  " .  :Laughing: 
,  ,  .  :Very Happy:

----------


## sharp

> ,   ,  Delay. 
>  .


1.  ""    .
2. Twin_200_2000.hex   Twin_600.hex-    .
3. Twin_100_1000.hex  .

----------


## sharp

> sharp ():
>  ""    . 
> 
>  ,   ?   200-2000 600   ?


  Twin_200_2000.hex  Twin_600.hex     .   ,     .

----------


## RD1AW

,     .  Twin_200_2000.hex                   hex     ,    :Smile:  . 
        .
    .
 RD1AW

----------


## RD1AW

Sharp.
    !
  ,               3      "P"
73!  RD1AW

----------


## sharp

> ,   ,     -  .


          .

----------


## Raskat

(RA3YBW)  .
   LM317 "",    - .    . 
.......,       .   . , ,   .     ,   . -            .         ....

----------


## Raskat

to er1mf:


    ,    .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ? C     ?


     RD1AW.
  , , .  38.



> 3600 .


,    , . 28.

----------


## RA3YBW

.
      .
 >5        "SWR"

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...        ?


 8  19.      .
       ,         :Very Happy:  .      .       .        ,        819 .     .        .     (, ,   !),     .    ,  ,     .    !
,     (34)   ,      819 .     .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  .


  !   :Very Happy: 



> .


,     -,   .      pse,   .

----------


## artemx

,    ,   28   ,  2,5  ,   ,    0,6-0,8 .
           ?
       ,      ,    ?
      ?

----------


## artemx

,   ,  ,       ?

----------


## RA3YBW

UK8ANN       :
BODEN
WRT

----------


## artemx

, ,    ,  --  ,   5 ,    !
 -2    47

----------


## artemx

!       ,     ?

----------


## artemx

,

----------


## artemx



----------


## RA3YBW

28  . .     .       .   .         .

----------


## er1mf

> , ,    ,  --  ,   5 ,    !
>  -2    47


    -       -         ...

----------


## artemx

PIC16F873A-I/SP   16 !!!
    4  ?
      4

----------


## artemx

XT
   "WRITE ENABLE"  OFF
     "BODEN"

 ICPROG-1.06
 EXTRAPIC

?

----------


## UN7GCE

> 30    ? 
>  4 !


  (  )    .   ,         .        (   ).       (   ) , ,   .   - .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ?


 ,   *UN7GCE*.
 ,  . 26     .
 ,            47,  820R  1  ( 6  7 )

----------


## UN7GCE

,     .
    ,    *POSITIV 20*.
    . 

      . 
 ,   ,    
 (  ).   
     .
     (.26)   .
      ,
, ,    ,    .
 11     *ALARM* * >3*.  
      SWR. 
      .
* ,     !*

----------


## UT8EL

> .
>     ,     (  4 ).
>   QRO 3600  + ALARM SWR     (. 28    ! ) .


       ....
     !


       4  .

----------


## Raskat

To: UN7GCE
,   ,        :  :  !!!

----------


## RD1AW

!
       .
           .
   .
73!  RD1AW

----------


## sharp

29, 2009 13:33



> ,    ,    Raskat . ,  .  (** ).


    QRO.HEX (24.07.2009),    ""    +5V.

----------


## er1mf

> er1mf
> 
> ...        ?
> 
> 
> -!!!  ,    ,
>  ,


 :Smile: 
P.S.     ,    ,     :Smile:

----------


## artemx

UN7GCE

     ?

----------


## RA3YBW

UK8ANN

      ,              ,      .  ,      .          .      .
  "" .

----------


## RA3YBW

2.3        2.2

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  RD1AW       .


-   .      .   ,   .

----------


## UT8EL

> (RA3ABW)  .
>    LM317 "",    - . 
>  , ,   .


    (RA3ABW)????

        ?

----------

.  .  ?   :Crazy:

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...    75  ?


     (     - )     - .       (      ).

----------

> ?


 **   .   () - .  
1 - 
2 - .
 ,      75   50 . , ,  .  -   .

----------


## RA4UIR

!  .

----------


## RA3YBW



----------

tomcat

----------


## RA3YBW

.
   Lay                .

----------


## UN7GCE

> -   30


. 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=375

----------


## RA3YBW

:, , ( 2.3)     .

----------

tomcat

----------


## .

*RA3YBW*
...          ....
...      "" , (     )  ""   ....

----------

tomcat

----------


## UT8EL

?
     V_2_3.HEX   .

----------


## UT8EL

> V_2_3.HEX   Twin_120_1200.         .


 :D   
     .... Twin_120_1200.hex     SWR_TERMO.hex  .
   .

  -  UN7GCE          ,     .
    ?

----------


## RA3YBW

!!!!

----------


## UN7GCE

- !
        .
      (,      ,   ?).     -    .

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=16218&start=375

----------

tomcat

----------


## UN7GCE

Second_120_1200   38.      .

----------


## UN7GCE

.   5   .
    .          33  ( 47?        :-)  )

----------


## ew8ck

-    873  876     !

----------


## sp8rhp

> 6.0
>    .       144, 430, 1296


Privet...
        a...
  V.  VHF/UHF eto  50-144-432-1296MHz.
  soft.    ...    @mail    .
  VY 73 de Robert SP8RHP - PA/SP8RHP.

----------


## vaay

,  pls
     qrp?    
    sdr,   5-8 wtts.
 ,  qro  ,    qrp -  .

----------

tomcat

----------


## vaay

,   a?

----------


## bw_wb

RA3YBW        .
          e-mail.

----------


## bw_wb

> ,         ?


         RA3YBW  .
  .
     .

----------


## ialexs

,    500 .      ,  .

----------


## eugenew8cw

to:UN7GCE 
      \.

----------


## RA3YBW

.   ""    .

----------


## bw_wb

> ?


      .

----------


## Stopus

!           ?

----------


## UA3RW

LCD 2004 .  ?

----------


## ,RA3DNC

elbase.ru .  ,      

, RA3DNC

----------


## ,RA3DNC

WH2004   ,

----------


## UR5EPM

ua3rw :
  /   WINSTAR.
  WH2004   WH2004A,B, WH2004D  WH2004L     .
   ,                 .
 !

----------


## .

*,RA3DNC*
...     ,    elbase.ru  ,   platan.ru 
    1000    ....,     .... ..

----------


## rv3mi

!

,              (- ACOM 1000)?

----------


## RX3M

2 RV3MI
, ,  , Ua,Ia,SWR
PWR, ,   , 
 .
73!rx3mb

----------


## RX3M

> 


     ,    
.
73!rx3mb

----------


## .

*rv3mi*
...     , -       ,  . .       .  - ....???? 
   ,       ,  ,     - ""  "" ??? ,         ????

----------


## .

*rv3mi*
..." "    ACOMA    ,   - -  .    -     ....



> ,  -   .. .


...  ,     ..????        .

P/S 
       , . .        ,       ,        ....

----------


## .

:  http://www.platan.ru/cgi-bin/qweryv.pl/0w31502.html
     :  TRG5-5VDC-SA-CL,  5/0.5A, 125VAC 


      ,     24  (        .  5  ) ,          24  ...

----------


## D0ITC

!  -   MT20S4-2YLG   ,     ,   ?

----------


## UN7GCE

> -   MT20S4-2YLG   ,     ,   ?


       ,    . ..      .
 ,   ()    .

----------


## DL2BDA

,    ,
    ,    LCD , 
  ,  ..,    ,..?  , ..     ,  ..     ..      -,  ...   , ...    ,      ,    ...
,

----------


## D0ITC

> ,    . ..      .
> 
>  ,   ()    .


   ,    ,

----------


## R3DZ

http://www.platan.ru/pdf/ec39.pdf

----------


## ko85xm

,   !

----------

!    :!:  
   F/R     "W" ("Watt")   "F".   "R"    .     ?
.[/b]

----------


## RA3YBW

:144, 430, 1.2
: 50 
 100 
 :  3
        2.3

     30 . .

----------

tomcat

----------


## D0ITC

> -   ,RA3YBW.


 !           ?

----------


## ,RA3DNC

to US2IT:     16F877A,   IC-prog.
to RX3MB:    ,      ,    .

----------


## R3DZ

LCD WINSTAR http://www.efo.ru/cgi-bin/go?2782

----------

GD!
     ,         ,      .
   ,  UR3IQO.
      ,     .
       .
    .
           8.    .
   0 (  23).
   1(  24).
     2 (  25).
        ( ),     .    AVcc     .
   ,               .  ,                   .
             . 
           .
   ,   .
  ReadyLed( )      
 . 
  RedLed ( ) ,    
   ,     .


  GreenLed ( )  ,   
   ,      ,     .
     UR3IQO,     , ,  ,       ,   ,     .
            ,   ,    ,      .
         .
  11 (portD5)
  13 (portD7)
  12 (portD6)
  RESET (1)   RC  .
      AVcc(20).
   .   .
   ,  -   -.
  WinAvr  .    . 
,       4  (   ).       ,          4  (ADPS=1, ADPS0=ADPS2=0).
          .
.

----------


## R3DZ

UR3IQO   ?

----------

RV3AZ
   28.10  16:16  45 .
    .
.

----------

RV3AZ
   .     .
  ,   .
.

----------

RV3AZ
.

----------


## RA3YBW

.

----------

,     ,    .
 ,        ,    .
    .           ,        .
  ( )       1   .   380 .            .
      ,   .
     1,5 .
   +    1,5 .
  3 .
    ,    1 .
 . 4 .      ,  48 (4 ).
       , ,     ,   ,     .
      ,    ,      .       5 , 7  ,   3 (, , ).
  ? ,        /,  /.      , ,     (    )      .
            ,        .
 -   ,   .
.

----------

tomcat

----------


## D0ITC

!        ,   (RAYSTAR RC1602D-YKY-CSX)    ,       16 ,      .      -20S4-2YLG,   .

----------


## D0ITC

,  :" 4-          R/W  A0      ,        E    .     R/W  A0            .                 ."
:         RW  A0       .    ,     .     . 
   ,   -   ,  .  :Sad:

----------


## ,RA3DNC

kontest.ru

----------

GD!
       8  ,    .
 ,   .
 -  ,    ,      .
.
    . 2  100-200 /1000-2000.

 F+SWR /R   
F+SWR / .
      .
    .
    ,       ,            (   ).             .    100+/- ,        F+SWR / .
    ,    
 .
  .
                  .
      3090 .  ,     .      ,  48.
   ,           ,    .     .
   , ,          .
.

----------


## D0ITC

! -       .    D-,      5612   .   .  :Laughing:

----------


## D0ITC

> ?


, ,   : "      A0  R/W     ."     .

----------

,      , "     ".      .   ,     ,       (   ,     )
.

----------


## D0ITC

,        ,    ,   .

----------


## sharp

> 36   
> *UN7GCE ():*
>   62 !   .


,      36 .,    PIC16F819. ,           - .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,        ,    ,   .


   RW   ,     .

----------


## bw_wb

RA3YBW.
 PIC16F877A  PIC16F877.
 .

          5,5-6 ??

----------


## bw_wb

877  877  .
       .

----------


## UA9JES

.

     LM336.

----------


## bw_wb

> LM336.


5

----------


## R3DZ

*ua3rw * 



> . . WH2004A-YGH-CT  351.67 + 18%=414.97.  .    
> ,                . YYB     555     ,   .      ,    2  YYb   350 .        .
>   elbase.   507  .


     , 30.10.09    ,    414  ,  - 174 ,     .  .    .
     .

P.S.     ,          .

----------


## UA3RW

,   .                .  c elbase.  318++ .
    .

----------


## RW3DVH

*ua3rw* 
1.Y 2.G 3.H

1.LED,Yello Green
2.STN Positive, Gray
3.Transflective W.T., 6.00

1.Y 2.Y 3.B

1.LED Yello Green
2. STN Positive Yello green
3.Transflective N.T. 6.00

WWW.WINSTAR.COM

----------


## UA3RW

.  YYB    
 0  50.  YGH  -20 +70

----------


## UA3RW

www.mitracon.ru.  .

----------

GD!
      /     .
    ,    ,     .
  WH1602A-YYH-CTK - 210 ,
WH2004A-YYK-CT  - 400 .    ,   ,   .
    WG12864- 450 .      - .
     3-  7  .      -  8+3   .
              .    0  99( ,  ).   ,         .     10(  BALANS  ),    , (   _).                 .         ,     (     ).       .
  ,    .
      ,           /        .
.

----------


## bw_wb

> ,  !   .  
> 
> -    2.5V, .. LM336-2.5.



 .  :Laughing:  
UA9JES      RA3YBW.

----------


## ,RA3DNC

, -    4-  LED,   RA3YBW - http://www.reimesch.de/alpin200.html .    "" ,           :Very Happy:

----------


## UA9JES

15 "+" ,  16 "-" .
        .
  Winstar    -  
  ,       
15  16   5 V.

----------

> PA    -        .


 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=383673#383673
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=52123

----------

> , , .   (  )    - ?


,     -   .     -     . ,     ,     .       . ,  .   4-7  . 
,     ,      . ,         .  "".      . , -   .        .

----------


## bw_wb

> pic 16f877a-i/p


 .
http://www.5v.ru/extrapic.htm
  PIC- (  ).

----------


## UA3RW

,  http://payalo.at.ua/index/0-10

----------


## bw_wb

> 28, 40, 18, 14, 8 .   Extra-PIC     ""(8, 2007.24)  - 
> 
> http://www.radio.ru/archive/ftp/index.shtml
> 
>  ,         .


    ,       .
   (   ).
 :Smile:  


-    .lay   .

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...  .1  11   >3. 
>  Second_1200  Second_120_1200.


     ,    .
   _SWR_.
 Second_SWR_600.hex   
Second_SWR_200_2000.  hex

----------


## UN7GCE

> 1200.


   ,              .       .

----------


## UA9JES

.
   .
,    .

----------

tomcat

----------

tomcat

----------


## UA9JES

> ....      .


    ?

----------

tomcat

----------


## UA3RW

-  .    http://www.5v.ru/extrapic.htm.  16F877A-I/P.  WH2004A-YYB.

----------


## UT8EL

> -  .    http://www.5v.ru/extrapic.htm.  16F877A-I/P.  WH2004A-YYB.


   ?    ?   ?
   ?


   !

----------


## UR5EPM

,    R11  .   -        .
 !

----------

tomcat

----------


## RA3YBW

.          .      .

----------


## UA3RW

WH2004A-YYB.

----------


## .

,  -  : 
      -   5-        - 2.5   .....

----------


## .

*UT4UDV*
 ,   .....

----------


## vaay

pls,  .     ?

        ,      .

----------


## UR5EPM

NIKKS1        ..

----------


## NIKKS1

..  .  ...
       ,     500 .
.

----------


## RD9D

> NIKKS1
> 
>    500 .
> 
> 
> ,    .    -   -   .  30...50. ,       .   ,    ""-    .     .   - 50.


 ,     ?

----------


## ko85xm

.
  WH2004L-YYH
    ,  .  .
    ,   2,3,4,7,8,9      ???    !     10?

----------


## ko85xm

, ,                 .     .

----------


## alev

.
    ,       ?
RW9OC.

----------


## _

.    
 UN7GCE  .   . 
        .
  .    .
  . 73!!!   2010 !

----------


## LY2BOK

!!!  UN7GCE .

SWR meter by DL7JGR


   ,    .     "Welcom, - UN7GCE-"    .    28..  35.  4 , Twin_4Mhz_120-1200.zip.     PIC16F873-04/SP.        4 .  4 MHz ()  .  DEM16216SYH-LY/V.   .       - ,  , ,       .  .       ?        .       .   HEX .
    LY2CK  LY2BOK Justas  .
      .
     : 
ly2bok( )gmail.com

----------

> ,       ,


 -  .      . ,     .    ()    .   ,       .     . ,       .      .





> 


  " "? 
-, .  ""   ,  ,  ,     .    (   ) .      1-  . 
   ,  28- ,  20:39  .
  ,      ( ).

P.S.       .     () -   .    .

----------


## LY2BOK

" "? 
-, .  ""   ,  ,  ,     .    (   ) .      1-  . 
   ,  28- ,  20:39  .
  ,      ( ).

P.S.       .     () -   .    .
********************  ********************  ************
   , .   (  RESET  ,    ,   
F=120W R=120W SWR=9,99    "".
 ?  .

Justas LY2BOK

----------

> ,


,      "" .   .    .   ,  .
   503        .
 2-  3-       ( ).
  , , .  -         .

----------


## UN7GCE

.
     ,    SWR&POWER, ?   , ?
 ,       , ?
   ,      ?

----------


## RA3DNC,

to UN7GCE:

----------


## RX3M

> 


  ,     ,  .-  .
73!rx3mb

----------


## rz3gu

> , ?
>  ,       , ?
>    ,      ?


   -   ,       .

----------


## LY2BOK

> justas
> 
>     1:10 ,    1200       10  ,     2  ?
> 
> 
>   .
>        -           .    "" ( ).   **    2,5 V   5 .      2  3 ,    1200 ,   120 ,      . 
>    ""     ,    (1/0)   7.      ,    .       10  (). 
>         ( 2  3 )   2,5  ( ),    10     () -315,     ** ,    7 .    2  3          10  ( - ).


********************  ********
   ,      .       ,     120   100       1200 ,       100    10 .   .      .               2,5 .          . -  1200,      120  .         "0"  .

JUSTAS LY2BOK

----------


## LY2BOK

,  . 
     .     .  ... :idontnow: ,   ,  -   1200 .     .



> . - 1200,      120


  7-    .
********************  ***************
T      "0"    .    .   UN7GCE.    100   100 .
UN7GCE  , .....    "0"        ."Twin_4MHz_12  0_1200.hex"

JUSTAS LY2BOK

----------


## LY2BOK

> justas
> 
>  !!!  UN7GCE .
> 
> SWR meter by DL7JGR
> 
>        .       .   HEX .
> 
> 
> ...


,     ,     .      .    .

Justas LY2BOK

----------


## UN7GCE

.

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=405819#405819
*PS           .
         38.    ,  .*

----------


## RA3YBW

.
       .

   .      .           -.
  :
U > U -       
U = U      ..

        .           .

----------

tomcat

----------

To RA3YBW
  .
 ,  .
 ,      .           ,      .   ,     ,   .
,           .          .                    .
          ,           0, ..   .          ,  ,        .
     :     ,     ,    ,     .   ,   +    .
,      .      .    .   , ,  .
 -           ,  ,     .      ,     .   .
 ,         :    ,  :  .
,      . 
      , ..,     ,   ,         , .
,          ,    .
 ,              ,      .
   ,       :           .   ,    .
         ,       .   ,      ,    -  .   ,     ,  ,            ,   .  .  
 .  ,     3 ,   2  , 2      /.    100-130 .       .
.
,   3 -  - ,   .         I2C,        -.

----------


## RA3YBW

.

     1616.   .       .     -71 2 .   ..       .     QSO.

  .

  .       .     .            (+ -)         .       .      .          ().

----------


## RA3YBW

.        -    .

----------


## RA3YBW

.    .

  . .        >3.    . . . 
 . -100 
 . -50
  1,8    50
  .

----------


## MexanikEW2MS

!!!
   SWR   ,    ? ! 73!

----------


## R6BK

,        ?

----------


## bobych

3  5 .

----------


## ,RA3DNC

> 2.5   ,    .
>    .


 !
         ?   -         1500W ?      ,  ,  .

----------


## ,RA3DNC

!   ,   ,       ,         .

----------


## UT8EL

> .   -   .
> 
>          (  120 ) 73!



 :Super:    !   :Smile: 
          .    - .
          ,       .

----------


## R3DZ

?

----------

> ,           .             .           .


,        18F4520?    877-,      .      4  .
  FPGA (     )  DIP ,    10 .  .      "" .
Application Note .

 ?

----------

> , . 
>          UT2FW.   ,   . 
>  ,    ,       ( 837). 
>   -   50,   50,  -    1.8 - 30 ( 18/21  24/28). 
>      50 ,     (   ). 
>    -    . 
>    ,  .


,    . -  18 ,  .

    ( )  ?
.




> .


  -  -    .

----------


## ,RA3DNC

!
    RA3YBW -    75    .     ,         .   .      - -  PIC?

----------


## ra0acm

,   ,        ,            KIT,     7000.

----------


## AlexW

.  ,                     ?              V2.4,   4- MRF150,     25.     ,  ,       ! ,   ,     ?

----------


## ,RA3DNC

!
,       ""    3- ?   YBW ,  .
 !

----------


## Vox

, .

----------


## UA1CLS

.  !
 @mail.ru

----------


## Vox

,   ,   .

----------


## UN-NS

rxtxms( )gmail.com

----------

,         .
 :Razz: 

.

----------


## UN7GCE

> ,         .


        . http://forum.chertenok.ru/viewtopic.php?p=53910
,     .
    PIC'    .
,         ,       http://keaupir.narod.ru/
,       . .

----------


## ,RA3DNC

> *Vox*  
>         , .


,   ra3dnc()mail.ru
 !

----------

> ,  ,   .


 ,  .
      ,   .

   .

----------


## R2YAA

*RA3YBW*,  ,      V3.0   ,         :
1.       (),    2 7   
2.   (    )
3.    Va  Ia      
4.      DS18209(          )
  R2YAA

----------


## AlexJ

> .
>   :  ATmega 16-16PU,     "OCDEN",
>       .     .
>        ?
> .


OCDEN  fuse      (On Chip Debug ENable).        !         .

   :
http://avrfuse.narod.ru/

----------


## AlexJ

> FlexJ.
>   .


  :Wink:  ,    :

http://avr.roboforum.ru/calc.html?part=ATmega8

 :Super: 
!

----------


## ko85xm

C  .  ,  R14(4k7) R13(6k8)     LM335  .  47  71    68  10,     90  ,   .       .      ?    4  120     4 ,   .    1  .

----------


## RN3ZOB

> , ,      .         10 , 100   .. -   ,    ,   SWR   9,99.
> 
> .


          (  ) .    22 . ..        ..  100  70    22    1,2 ..   ,   .    3,5,      ,   .       ,     60 ,  10 .

----------


## RN3ZOB

> .      ,  100  - 3,7 .    .
>    .


        .          .          , ,     .      ,   ,     .      50      ,     F   .    ,    ,       .    75     R  -1,5.     -1,5   33 .     ,     3,7,     2,5.       ..  10   22   F   1 ,   R  -2 0,3 ,       .   ,     10  -1,   50

----------


## EW2MS Mikhail

145,5,  2004.
   .

----------


## EW2MS Mikhail

.

----------


## rw6hkf

> ().   .


     - ,   ?       .

----------


## EW2MS Mikhail

.     ,    . 
 ,         12-24?

----------


## RA3WY

, ,     !!!
     ,          :Sad: ,     ,     ,    ,  , ,    2,52 ,       ,   ,  ,      ,     !
     -RA3WSA, -UT0IS       !!!
      !!! :Razz: 
   !!!
73!

----------


## Veka

,           .
  :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post332071
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=12808

----------


## Nikolay1961

rw6hpe@yandex.ru

----------


## R4FBF

LM3914     ,        ?!           ?!

----------

